# Drehrichtung von Motoren



## Heinz (4 August 2005)

Halo,
eben ist die Frage aufgetaucht, wie man die Drehrichtung eines Motors beschreibt.

Drehrichtung rechts heißt, wenn ich auf die Welle schaue dreht Sie nach Rechts oder aus Sicht des Motors dreht er nach rechts.

Dies soll auf keinen Fall die Drehrichtungskontrolle vor Ort erstezen!!


----------



## jonny_b (4 August 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich denke, die Drehrichtung ist von der Kupplungseite aus gesehen definiert.

V.Gr.
JB


----------



## edi (4 August 2005)

Hallo ,

Motor dreht rechts wenn ich vom A Lagerschild in Richtung B Lagerschild
gucke ....und er rechts dreht ....


----------



## Buh (4 August 2005)

Hallo,

laut DIN VDE 0530 T.8/7.87

dreht ein Motor rechts herum bei:

einem Welleende -> Blickrichtung auf die Stirnseite des Wellenendes

zwei ungleichen Wellenenden -> Blick auf die Stirnseite des dickeren Wellenendes

zwei gleichen Wellenenden -> Blick auf die Stirnseite des Wellenendes das nicht auf der Seite des Kommutators oder der Schleifringe liegt, ansonsten muß eine Vereinbarung getroffen werden


Gruß Buh


----------



## Heinz (4 August 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Info,
mir war zwar so, aber ich wußte es nicht mehr so genau.


----------



## e4sy (5 August 2005)

hat man nich auch teilweise pfeile auf der flanschseite irgendwo, die die drehrichtung (rechtsrum) anzeigen?!? ich mein da war mal was...


----------



## knabi (5 August 2005)

Solche Pfeile weisen auf die benötigte Drehrichtung hin, wenn bereits ein Aggregat dranhängt; viele Pumpen z.B. brauchen einen linksdrehenden Motor.


----------



## e4sy (5 August 2005)

ja, oder sowas :lol:


----------

